# Installing a Thermometer on a Weber Kettle 22.5 OTG



## rabbithutch

This ain't about smoking, exactly; but I couldn't figure where else would be better to post it.  I'm sure the mods will move it if'n it's in the wrong spot!

So, I told y'all about the 22 Weber OTG that I snagged some weeks back.  Well, yesterday it got used by me for the first time.  I roasted sweet corn and onion next to the coals then moved them to the cold side of the fire when I put them on the grill with the hamburgers.  I also roasted some Roma tomatoes in a grill skillet and baked some taters in the microwave.  It must have been good 'cause the wife ate it up before I got pics.

What I learned about using a Weber is that I need a thermometer to help me understand the level of heat I'm getting.  I bought a


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Hutch , mark youy hole with a nail set first , then start with a 1/4" bit and use a 'step' drill to open the hole, should do good , if you get Porciline chips , go to Lowe's and get Stove chip repair and stop rust.

As for placement on a Kettle , there should be some around soon...

Have fun and...


----------



## mneeley490

Rabbithutch, that's pretty much where I put my thermometer in my Weber OTG. I didn't have any problems drilling. Just take it slow & easy, and make sure you have a sharp bit. Like Oldschool said, a step bit couldn't hurt.

When cooking indirect (which is what I do most of the time), I position the therm over the indirect side of the grill. I think you get a better reading as to the actual inside temp, as opposed to directly over the coals.

Good luck!


----------



## rabbithutch

Anyone hesitating to drill a hole in their kettle lid, stop!

It was easy as pie!  I used a spring loaded punch to give me a starting point.  The porcelain flake a little when I did and made me think I might have started a more serious problem, but the die was already cast.  I then redid the belts on my cheapo benchtop drill press to get the lowest speed (~250 rpms), put a brand new 3/8" drill in the chuck, and slowly drilled the hole.  I was careful not to put too much pressure on the bit, and I saw a bit of dust that appeared like smoke when the porcelain was cut.  The new bit went through the lid without a problem.  I used a pocket knife - yes I carry a knife - to clean up a couple of burrs then threaded the probe inside the lid and tightened the nut.  The probe sits ~3" from the grill surface facing me, not the sky.

While I was already sweating in the shop, I spied a piece of expanded metal with 1/2" mesh.  I marked an arc equal to the arc of the fire grate on an edge then moved at a 90* angle to the edge about 4 inches up and drew a line parallel to the edge.  I then used the cooking grate to determine what arcs to draw on each side so that when bent at ~90* the EM would touch the sides of the grill below the cooking surface.  I then moved up another 4-1/2" and drew another parallel line.  Using a jig saw, I cut out my lines then clamped the EM between 2 scraps of wood using the middle line as reference.  It was simple enough to fold the EM to about 80*.  I then cut 4 straight lines from the coal grate arc up to the fold line.  This allows me to slip the EM under the rods of the coals grate.  I now have a DIY coals basket.  I think I'll make another one for the opposite side but I have to get some more EM.


----------



## casadetrevino

I am home visiting my parents for the holidays and on a whim got a used Weber on Craigslist.  I was coveting a new one with a thermometer but didn't want to drop that much cash on a new grill that I would only use when visiting.  So I purchased a Weber thermometer from Amazon.  It was for the Q model and when I got it it had a little flange on the back that fits into the Q lid to keep it from rotating.  I carefully pried this off with some pliers and was good to go.  I ordered this particular thermometer because it was 1/2 as much as the other Weber replacement that sells on Amazon.

I looked online at the pictures of new Webers to see where they placed the thermometer.  It was on top of the lid where the lid flattens out.

I then took a deck screw and hammer and lightly tapped out an indention so my bit would not dance on me, the screw actually punched through a little bit.  The only portion of the porcelain that chipped was where I made the hole.  The chip was smaller than the hole I was going to make so no worries there.

I started with a small bit and then went to a larger bit. No problems.  Install was quick and easy.


----------



## laura spedd

I need this so bad.  Did you put a special thermometer, stainless steel, etc in?  What is the length of it and I like the type you have, what brand is it?  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## millerbuilds

I just completed this today on my Kettle.  I bought a Thermometer from a local BBQ supply house, it required a 1/2" hole.  I started with a 5/16" bit and worked my way up to a 15/32" (for a snug fit).  When drilling I used some cutting oil, but any type of oil should work.  I took it slow with gentle pressure and let the bit do the work.

I could not see any chipping of the ceramic.  

Happy smokin!


----------

